# Do you think this dog looks like a Hava?



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

My friend who lives in South Carolina found a small dog with a broken leg on a busy street and took her to a vet to get her leg fixed. Unfortunately, she can't keep her...

Do you think this dog looks like a Havanese? Her face is just like my Hava, I had to post and see what you all think.

And if you want to adopt her, I'll have my friend contact you...

Thanks!
Annie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's cute, poor little thing with the cast on. Ask Amanda, she lives in South Carolina.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

She's very terrier looking.. that's what I see..


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my - the face looks just like our Lukey or Andy Rooney with the white eyebrows. Hard to say if it's all Hav, Sometinmes I think Lukey is mixed with something else. I'm not the expert for sure. But what a cutie!
Sandee
Bella Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a sweet face! I'm so glad your friend was able to rescue her.

My guess is also that she is a terrier mix.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My first looked had some of a cocker face. But I wouldn't guess Hav. But I hope she finds a good home. If she needs help I could send out to some of my local contacts.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

She may have some hav in her but I'm not sure. Good luck to your friend and please thank her for saving this baby!
Carole


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Your friend is a real sweetheart for helping this poor dog. 
I hope she finds a fantastic forever home. Her eyebrows are great!!


----------

